# artifact sensitivity slider??



## GIGGLA (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't fully understand what the artifact sensitivity slider is for in ATI Tool. If I was to complete an artifact scan run without artifacts at any random slider level is it still officially as stable as if the slider was at its default setting? I have'nt changed the slider yet but at default sensitivity it heats up my overclocked x800xt to 70-80 Celcius with default cooler at 100% and arctic ceramique. Arctic silencer is coming soon. The only other application that really gets this hot is 3dmark2001 Nature Loop. So maybe does the slider need to be relaxed a bit for 16 pipe X800's or no? LOL Thanks for any comments. This is my favorite hardware forum!  I just got my new 3.4Ghz 800fsb northwood cpu to 3.8Ghz (Hyperthreading off) with default volts on air yay. Edit was'nt so stable only 3-4fps more anyway. I went back to default 3.4. At default though on my p4p800 with pat the memory is screaming fast especially with this cpu in the system.


----------



## infrared (Oct 12, 2006)

the further to the right the slider is, the more artifacts atitool will ignore to allow you higher overclocks, but this can cause stability isues, since it isn't completely 'stable'. I always keep the slider right over to the left, so it detects all artifacts


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there anything "wrong" if it's all the way to the right? I can play CS:S for hours without it freezing, so is it ok?


----------



## GIGGLA (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah ok thanks alot for the reply it makes sense. I just need that Arctic Silencer now. Very nice forum a reply within a couple minutes!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 12, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is there anything "wrong" if it's all the way to the right? I can play CS:S for hours without it freezing, so is it ok?


Did you see strange poligon, something like triangle with black color (or other color) when you play CS:S?

That's happen on Civ4 if I ignore few artifacts on ATITool.  With no artifact, I play Civ4 without strange poligon.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2006)

Everything looks fine to me, nothing wrong at all.


----------



## infrared (Oct 12, 2006)

GIGGLA said:


> Yeah ok thanks alot for the reply it makes sense. I just need that Arctic Silencer now. Very nice forum a reply within a couple minutes!



Thanks for the compliments on the forum 

Glad you got your question answered


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

Why do you guys bother to post so much when people sometimes dont read?  

http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/artifact_scanning


----------



## GIGGLA (Oct 16, 2006)

Oops I thought I looked at the wiki before for that I must have missed it. I will search best I can next time before posting. Thanks


----------

